# SNOW PLOW subcontractors



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

SNOWPLOW Contractor in Weston is seeking qualified subcontractors WITH THERE OWN SMALL TRUCK (like a Jeep, Bronco, or a small pickup truck) to help plow snow this winter. I do not need a driver only. I need a driver and a truck. I have about 100 driveways in Weston to clear when it snows. Women are also encouraged to apply.


----------

